
Exercism.io: Crowd-sourced code reviews on daily practice problems - llambda
http://exercism.io/
======
WiseWeasel
Showing the problems without requiring login would really help conversion. Let
people invest time and effort on their solution, then make them log in to
share.

~~~
alceta
I totally agree. Having glanced over the page while browsing mindlessly, I
closed the tab immediately after the 'Login with GitHub' popped up. I am
simply unwilling to provide my authentication details to a page without being
presented with at least the basic functionality.

------
agentultra
I'm a huge fan of doing a little code kata in the morning to keep things
fresh. I just use a little library of problems and often revisit old problems
and find new ways to express a solution. Will you be able to revisit old
problems and submit new solutions to them?

I really like the idea and will try it out once the range of languages
increases. I'd be interested once C, C++, Python, or Common Lisp are
supported.

------
rahilsondhi
I recommend putting some sample problems on the home page to persuade people
to sign up.

------
jesusx
I would mention more clearly that the "start now" button is actually "sign up
with github"

------
steveklabnik
Exorcism is being made by one of my co-workers, Katrina Owen, and eventually
will probably be open-sourced. I'll make sure to pass along everyone's
suggestions to her!

I told her I'd add some Rust examples sometime.

------
ultimatedelman
Can't get past the login.

"ERROR: Something went wrong. Exiting."

entered my username and API key correctly. no dice. bust.

edit: system info - windows 7, ruby 1.9.3, using standard windows console.

~~~
bigonlogn
This looks like a known issue. It seems this doesn't work on windows at the
moment... See
[https://github.com/kytrinyx/exercism/issues/20](https://github.com/kytrinyx/exercism/issues/20)

------
justinlilly
Its not clear how I review others or how (or by whom) my code will be
reviewed. Good 10 minute diversion though! :)

~~~
mfilimonov
You can only review others when you code gets approved by at least one admin.

------
sundeep
I like the idea ... signed up!

(as others have mentioned, showing a few samples prior to registration can't
hurt)

------
manuels__
why does it want permission to my github account at all?

~~~
steveklabnik
On a social site, you'd expect to 'sign in with Twitter.' This site is about
code, so you 'sign in with GitHub.'

